
Animating URLs with JavaScript and Emojis - MatthewRayfield
http://matthewrayfield.com/articles/animating-urls-with-javascript-and-emojis/
======
foobar_
Example URL [http://wavyurl.com/](http://wavyurl.com/). This does make
copypasting urls tricky.

